# Detonador electrónico pirotecnico



## Rentero (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola.

Quisiera crear un pequeño sistema de ignición para cohetes y demás cosas de pirotecnica que tengo por aquí. Hasta ahora mismo estoy usando un magiclick de estos para encender barbacoas y demás(manual).

Lo que me gustaría es saber que necesito para crear una pequeña chispa desde un cable a otro.

Supongo que puede hacerse, pero no se como...no se que necesito :S porque con unir el + con el - de una pila no basta 


Gracias por leerme


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2007)

Algo extremadamente simple: haces un fusible mediante un trozo de hilo de cobre sacado de un cable, lo atas a las puntas de un cable bipolar le mandas tension mediante un transformador o bateria, este primero se pondra incandescente y luego se quemara, con eso tienes ignicion garantizada.


----------



## Rentero (Jul 1, 2007)

Si, bueno ya...gracias por responder.

Pero yo estaba pensando en algo para una ignición inmediata. Asi puedo poner varios pulsadores para varios cohetes, por ejemplo


----------



## DANILO (Jul 1, 2007)

Creo que podrias utilizar mas voltaje unos 110V de AC o DC da igual o bien menos voltaje puedes bajar el voltaje con una resistencia CERAMINA o de cemento (es lo mismo) a tal manera que el fusible o en este caso un HILO DE COBRE se queme y tengas unas chispas


----------



## El nombre (Jul 1, 2007)

Con un electrificador de vallas te fuciona. 
Tambienpuedes realizar un multiplicador de tensión,

Saludos

PD. Recuerdo el temporizador y posterior  ignición usando un cigarrillo.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola Rentero, apenas vi tu pregunta, te recomiendo que te des una vuelta por esta pagina, quiza encuentres lo que buscas http://bombascaseras.tripod.com/Kimika/#RDI Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jul 2, 2007)

Doy gracias al que puso tarde en mis manos internet. Cuando crio ( un poco menor  que ahora) hacíamos la pólvora con... ya se sabe: pastillas de venta en farmacias y azufre. 
Menudas ·"ostias" pegaba aquello. Menos mal que en aquellos tiempos no pasaba lo que ahora. En estos tiempos estaría encerrado de por vida.

Saludos 

PD. Usar las cosas con prudencia y moderación. Los accidentes pueden surgir en cualquier sitio y momento.... Juer !sa caido el soldador!! !! aHHgg ,La papelera!! Coff Cofff....


----------



## raulmerlin (Jul 21, 2009)

Muy buenas a todos.

He estado buscando por internet para ver si encontraba la manera de hacer explotar pólvora con una señal eléctrica. Doy por evidente que esto es posible, pero no tengo ni idea de como podría hacerlo.

¿Alguno tenéis alguna idea?


Muchísimas gracias de antemano


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Haz la consulta a los expertos en explosivos de la Policia de tu area. Si los convences de que tienes buenas intensiónes, ellos te daran la información. Salu2.


----------



## raulmerlin (Jul 21, 2009)

Vaya, que hardcore. Es información confidencial? Entiendo que para ciertos componentes químicos lo sea, pero pólvora... Bueno, tampoco me era imprescindible, por hacer la moñada nada más.


----------



## eduardo.eca (Jul 21, 2009)

Oye, con que intensiónes deseas hacer el detonador, ¿acaso eres terrorista aficionado? Son bromas amigo, JAJAJA..

Mira lo que se me ocurre es generar un cortocircuito para generar una chispa, y con la chispa puedes enceder la polvora....

El corto lo podrias generar con un relé por ejemplo, o cualquier cosa que agarre fuego!

saludos!


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 21, 2009)

raulmerlin tienes que buscar alguna casa que venda fuegos artificiales legalmente (no esos puestos callejeros).
En esas casas puedes conseguir lo que se llama "iniciadores" que son como unas bolitas con 2 cables que al aplicarles una tensión explota produciendo una chispa.

Tienen una forma como esta:







Saludos.


----------



## EzEkieL (Jul 21, 2009)

Tenes que utilizar el filamento de una lampara incandescente comun y silvestre. Con unos 6v se pone la rojo y puede llegar a prender... obviamente depende de muchos factores conocidos.. pero como para que te des una idea.

Agarra 5mm de ese espiral, lo sujetas con un par de vueltas no mas a un alambre (monofilar rigido de 0,8mm esos de par telefonico son ideal) y listo. Ya eso funciona perfectamente, siempre que no se moje obviamente. 

Si deseas el quimico ya no te puedo ayudar, pero...

Eh detonado varias bombas falladas que le quedaba apenas 1 cm de mecha.. y funciono perfectamente...

Saludos!


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 21, 2009)

vete a la web del binladem ¡¡

(por decir algo suave)


----------



## saiwor (Jul 21, 2009)

se llama "ignicion" pues una quise hacer una bomba casera controlador electronicamente... jajaja siempre me sale mal........
pues la imagen que muestra el "agustinzzz" es un "ignidor" o "iniciador".... cuando lo conectas a la corriente continua empieza a arder  fuego por dos segundos.... suficiende para hacer explotar una bomba.... jejejejeje

Si no encuentras ese ignidor.....mmm... no se que decirte... lo que comentaron: filamento de foco no lo probre,,, hize lo de rele no me funciono lo probree con 12V talvez funcione con 220VAC....


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 21, 2009)

Por alli hay un tema donde exponian un detonador electronico muy bueno.... solo que no lo encuentro....


----------



## javisdk (Sep 7, 2009)

Pablo16 dijo:


> Hola Rentero, apenas vi tu pregunta, te recomiendo que te des una vuelta por esta pagina, quiza encuentres lo que buscas http://bombascaseras.tripod.com/Kimika/#RDI Saludos



Sos un groso, me ayudaste por kilos.......yo estudio cine hace varios años y esto es algo que me faltaba para mis cortos de accion y misterio, ahora si que se viene una nueva generacion de cortos argentinos, gracias pablo....


----------



## phavlo (Ene 2, 2011)

puedes probar tambien con filamento de los cables de pc esos que son bien finitos y sacando la cerilla de los fosforos que se quema muy rapido. eh armado varios explosivos asi y funciona de maravilla.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 2, 2011)

siendo minimamente inteligente,se ve que no eres ningun terrorista,porque de serlo tendrias adiestramiento para ello y no nesecitas preguntar en un foro.....dejando aparte el tema de los lumbreras, lo de la recistencia del foco esta bien y funciona pero si le das golpes al ser de volframio se rompe a la primera,puedes usar hilo nicron muy fino con 5mm te va sobrao,ademas si le metes los detonadores de ignicion que te dicen los colegas,van de miedo,y son varatos,se del tema porque he tenido que asesorar en la ignicion de pirotecnia por medio de plc alguna que otra fiesta de barrio porque tenia un cliente que empesaba en el tema y tenia menos idea que yo... en estas navidades no yegaste a tiempo para divertirte con los pirotecnicos pero aun te queda el año que viene...saludos.


----------



## caalmanza1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un proyecto que tengo:

Mi hobby es el aeromodelismo y necesito hacer un circuito para disparar unos cohetes desde un helicóptero a radiocontrol.

Al oprimir un botón en el radio necesito que se encienda la mecha del cohete en el helicóptero y los datos que tengo son los siguientes:

el receptor cuenta con 3 pines, dos son el positivo y negativo con una salida constante de 5V y el tercer pin me da una señal de 0.12V sin apretar el boton desde el radio y 0.28V al oprimirlo. mi intención fue hacer un circuito con un transistor BC547 como interruptor para que la señal de 0.28V active  un relé de 5V el cual dejaría pasar el voltaje de una pila cuadrada de 9V conectada a un alambre en espiral para que este se caliente y encienda la mecha del cohete. como se imaginarán esa señal no es suficiente para que el transistor entre en saturación. Alguien me podría ayudar a desarrollar este proyecto por favor.

dejo el esquema (los focos simulan los alambres calientes)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2016)

Relé = peso , mejor saturar un transistor

Opciones , las viejas lámparas de los cuboflash o mejor un trocito de "virulana" conectada entre dos cables a una pila

virulana de acero - Buscar con Google


----------



## caalmanza1 (Nov 22, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Relé = peso , mejor saturar un transistor
> 
> Opciones , las viejas lámparas de los cuboflash o mejor un trocito de "virulana" conectada entre dos cables a una pila



Hola DOSMETROS, de antemano gracias por responder, por el peso no hay problema, es un helicóptero grande de combustible (1.3 mts de diámetro de las hélices) tampoco es problema encender la mecha como tal (lo pienso hacer con una pequeña bujía de las que utilizan ese tipo de helicópteros), más bien es que como tiene que ser a control remoto solo cuento con una señal para la base del transistor de 0.28V lo cual no es suficiente para saturarlo.

Lo explico mejor: el receptor que va instalado en el helicóptero cuenta con 1 canal libre que puedo ocupar para este proyecto, el cual consta de 3 pines, 1 tierra, 1 que da 5V constantes (el cual iría al colector del transistor para activar el relé de 5V) y el tercer pin es de señal, este es el que tendría que ocupar para la base del transistor pero si yo no oprimo el botón en el transmisor me da una salida fija de 0.12V y si oprimo el botón (con el cual pretendo disparar) me da una salida de 0.28V lo cual no es suficiente para saturar al transistor, quisiera saber como puedo amplificar ese voltaje lo suficiente para saturarlo pero que si no oprimo dicho botón, los 0.12V no se amplifiquen lo suficiente para saturarlo ya que si no se dispararía solito sin oprimir nada en el transmisor.

Espero haberme explicado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2016)

Amplificador Operacional                          . . . .


----------



## caalmanza1 (Nov 23, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Amplificador Operacional                          . . . .



Eso es lo que estaba checando, muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola con un micro servo que vale muy barato lo desmontas y sueltas el motor,hay un rele pequeño de 5v en los contactos del rele la pila y un trocito de cuerda de piano muy fina y te hace de resistencia (hilo de acero muy fino )

Saludos


----------



## caalmanza1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Juan Ruiz dijo:


> Hola con un micro servo que vale muy barato lo desmontas y sueltas el motor,hay un rele pequeño de 5v en los contactos del rele la pila y un trocito de cuerda de piano muy fina y te hace de resistencia (hilo de acero muy fino )
> 
> Saludos



Hola Juan Ruiz, muchas gracias por el tip, voy a conseguir uno y probarlo

Saludos


----------



## HenryArduino (Dic 18, 2019)

asemeja un capacitador pero no se que es exactamente recibe corriente continua rectificada por un puente de diodos, a un voltaje de 230v y devuelve descarga a tensión muy elevada. El funcionamiento es similar o idéntico al de un taser eléctrico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2019)

¿ Cuantos cables posee ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 18, 2019)

Y. Para mi, es un taser. Dentro tiene toda la circueteria. Quizas falte las pilas.
Agrego. De donde lo sacaste?


----------



## HenryArduino (Dic 18, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y. Para mi, es un taser. Dentro tiene toda la circueteria. Quizas falte las pilas.
> Agrego. De donde lo sacaste?


Efectivamente, es un taser, yo lo quiero emplear desarrollar un sistema electronico de ignición de actuadores pirotécnicos, me lo ha prestado un amigo para que se lo arregle y yo estoy sacando el diagrama a cambio, para desarrollar el sistema. No va a pilas, se carga mediante un cable que le enchufa 230vac directamente, repito no es un alimentador es un cable, el circuito interno pasa por un capacitador de potencia de 400v y un puente de diodos hasta ese trasto que es el que realiza las descargas eléctricas.

Vale ya lo he encontrado, es un elevador de tensión DC, convencional, cuando llegue al pc adjunto enlaces y +info


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2019)

Ojo con las pirotecnia, y ni se te ocurra usar DMX para el control.

Siempre en lugares abiertos, lejos de riesgos y de personas y animales. Nada de probar si enciende o no, ya que una chispa podria ser suficiente para hacer explotar alguna pirotecnia antes de tiempo.
Gafas, guantes, y un extintor (multiclase, A B y C) de llamas a la mano. No uses agua, a menos que sea realmente necesario.

Perdon por el offtopic, pero hay tantos accidentes por un mini descuido de la manipulacion o mal almacenamiento, que ya da miedo, por decirlo de alguna forma


----------



## HenryArduino (Dic 19, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo con las pirotecnia, y ni se te ocurra usar DMX para el control.
> 
> Siempre en lugares abiertos, lejos de riesgos y de personas y animales. Nada de probar si enciende o no, ya que una chispa podria ser suficiente para hacer explotar alguna pirotecnia antes de tiempo.
> Gafas, guantes, y un extintor (multiclase, A B y C) de llamas a la mano. No uses agua, a menos que sea realmente necesario.
> ...


Tranquilo, no es esa clase de pirotecnia, forma parte de un sistema de emergencia que utiliza actuadores pirotécnicos para destruir los cierres de una puerta para permitir la apertura de la misma en caso de atoramiento


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo con las pirotecnia, y ni se te ocurra usar DMX para el control. . . .


En alguna parte y en algún momento de la historia del Foro se comentó sobre la realización de un control DMX para pirotecnia profesional-espectacular.
 Tal vez el *@Sr. Loquifon *se acuerde donde estaba


> Siempre en lugares abiertos, lejos de riesgos y de personas y animales. Nada de probar si enciende o no, ya que una chispa podria ser suficiente para hacer explotar alguna pirotecnia antes de tiempo.
> Gafas, guantes, y un extintor (multiclase, A B y C) de llamas a la mano. No uses agua, a menos que sea realmente necesario
> 
> Perdon por el offtopic, pero hay tantos accidentes por un mini descuido de la manipulacion o mal almacenamiento, que ya da miedo, por decirlo de alguna forma





Para el encendido de pirotecnia de forma profesional se emplean unos detonadores de baja tensión algo similares a una lámpara de filamento sin el vidrio, cuando se les aplica tensión se produce una pequeña (ínfima) explosión que enciende la pirotecnia.

Se pueden armar unos bonitos detonadores con viruta de acero de la que se emplea para limpiar.
Se lleva un par telefónico hasta el lugar del acontecimiento.
Se pelan los extremos del par un par de Cm
Sobre esta parte pelada se acomodan una hebras de la viruta NO muchas
Para detonar se envía tensión por el par, las hebras se calientan, luego inflan y encienden la pirotecnia 

Nunca lo hice, me lo contó el primo de un hermano del tío de un conocido de un amigo


----------



## pablohdrp (Abr 26, 2020)

Buenas, estaba tratando de generar chispas controladas por medio del pc... la idea era usar  reles usb... pero alguien tiene una mejor idea... o documentación acerca del tema.. Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2020)

pablohdrp dijo:


> Buenas, estaba tratando de generar chispas controladas por medio del pc... la idea era usar  reles usb... pero alguien tiene una mejor idea... o documentación acerca del tema.. Gracias de antemano!!


¿ Que chispas ?
¿ Para que las chispas ?


----------



## pablohdrp (Abr 26, 2020)

chispa de 5v para controlar fuegos artificiales... la idea es accionar la chispa para cada artefacto en el momento justo.. pero la idea es desde un pc


----------



## capitanp (Abr 26, 2020)

Ahhh si, por DMX?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2020)

Desde una PC puedes controlar lo que sea desde luego.
Pero utilizar la tensión que ofrece el puerto USB, para ese cometido! me parece un tanto...
Puedes implementar algo con Arduino, y a cada puerto le asignas una salida para cada detonador.


----------



## pablohdrp (Abr 26, 2020)

pero con 5v alcanza para accionar el detonador.. con un rele.. pero decis que si son muchos es conveniente en arduino?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2020)

Puse el ejemplo de Arduino, cómo interfaz entre PC y el resto.
Pero ese "resto" debes alimentarlo con fuente externa al PC.


----------



## pablohdrp (Abr 26, 2020)

pero la interfaz  y arduino.. todo bien.. pero como cotrolo la fuente externa..? necesariamente tiene que controlarla el pc o arduino


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 26, 2020)

Vamos de nuevo!
Quieres controlar mediante una PC, una determinada cantidad de detonadores o cómo los denomines.
Una opción simple sería utilizar ARDUINO cómo interfaz al PC.
ARDUINO podrá gestionar cada salida de la que disponga, a un detonador en particular.
A partir de ahí, la cosa es muy simple!
Sólo tienes que utilizar una fuente externa, para controlar relés o lo que fuera, para alimentar el generador de chispas que deseas.


----------



## pablohdrp (Abr 26, 2020)

aaaaaa... ok entendi!!! jajajaj . Gracias!!! ahora a automatizar musica con estallidos... jejejeje. Saludos!!!


----------



## papirrin (Abr 26, 2020)

Pon "Arduino DMX" en google, no tengo idea de como se use pero creo que te puede servir.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 27, 2020)

Uh! que loco lo que se encuentra por internet



			https://eprints.ucm.es/38645/1/TFM-JesusMartinAlonso.pdf


----------



## Troglodita (Abr 27, 2020)

¿Lo que quieres es generar chispas como efecto expectacular de luz y sonido o quieres controlar la deflagación de unos aparatos pirotécnicos?. Son dos cosas distintas.
Hace muchos años estuve trabajando en discotecas y había unos cartuchos que explotaban a las órdenes del disc jokey. Mediante unos relés se les enviaba directamente 220VAC. Si es esto último lo que quieres, ¿Qué dispositivos son los que tienes y qué energía necesitan de activación?.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 27, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Lo que quieres es generar chispas como efecto expectacular de luz y sonido o quieres controlar la deflagación de unos aparatos pirotécnicos?. Son dos cosas distintas.
> Hace muchos años estuve trabajando en discotecas y había unos cartuchos que explotaban a las órdenes del disc jokey. Mediante unos relés se les enviaba directamente 220VAC. Si es esto último lo que quieres, ¿Qué dispositivos son los que tienes y qué energía necesitan de activación?.




se llaman iniciadores y no es lo que busca


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2020)

La chispa que puede generar un USB es muy pequeña , no sé yo si eso vale para detonar cosas.
De todos modos esto no es más que un secuenciador con una etapa de potencia adecuada.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 27, 2020)

estos son los iniciadores, se activan con muy poca corriente, una bateria de 9v es sudiciente





Oh no!


----------



## pablohdrp (Abr 28, 2020)

si eso es "controlar la deflagación de unos aparatos pirotécnicos " pero solo  con la chispa por minima que sea alcanza.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Uh! que loco lo que se encuentra por internet
> 
> 
> 
> https://eprints.ucm.es/38645/1/TFM-JesusMartinAlonso.pdf


No me lo puse a buscar, pero este tema ya se trató en el Foro, tal ves *Loquifon *lo recuerde


----------



## pablohdrp (Abr 28, 2020)

jajajaja. Gracias, pero no encuentro.. tal vez el vocabulario "disparo de fuegos" jamas en la vida hubiese googleado eso.! asi que pido perdon por hacerles perder el tiempo....


----------



## defalt (Jun 8, 2020)

buenas, quería saber como se llama o como podría hacer un detonador pirotécnico pero con temporizador, os explico.
quiero algo así:  https://www.amazon.es/Sistema-encendido-encendedor-eléctrico-Puente/dp/3817145640
he visto varios vídeos en Internet sobre como hacerlo y es bastante fácil.

yo juego al airsoft, y quería hacer esto para las partidas hacer que un equipo tenga que ir detonando petardos colocados por el campo pero que con el temporizador una vez pase el tiempo se detonen y pasen al siguiente, y mientras pasa ese tiempo tengan que defender la zona.
quiero que si el otro equipo llega hasta el detonador pueda desactivarlo con un botón o lo que sea, pero si el otro vuelve a recuperar el detonador el tiempo empieze a contar de nuevo pero desde 0.

se me ocurrió ponerle un reloj típico para que funcione con pilas, pero claro al desactivarlo y volverlo a activar volvería a contar desde donde se quedo, y no quiero eso.
¿ hay algún temporizador que funcione así? ¿donde lo puedo conseguir o cual es su nombre?

gracias


----------

